# How long for delivery from Robinsons?



## 9tails (1 June 2016)

Do other people find Robinsons incredibly slow to fulfill their orders?  Despite £4.99 delivery charge for two pairs of breeches that I ordered on 20th May, I've not yet received them despite my order being updated to dispatched after 7 days.  Are my breeches heading to my home on the back of a tortoise?


----------



## sport horse (1 June 2016)

I gave up using Robinsons years ago - ordered someone's Christmas present (Dresssage Arena letters)in November and it arrived in March - despite their having told me on numerous occasions it was on next day delivery. To add insult to injury when I said that I had bought the said person their Christmas present elsewhere and should I donate the present to a local PC or charity they actually managed to send a courier to collect it within 24 hours without even giving me any notice!  I have never shopped with them since.


----------



## Deltic Blue (1 June 2016)

Last time I ordered from them, the items took a good 2 weeks to come!
I tend to avoid now and try to find the items elsewhere.


----------



## teapot (1 June 2016)

Last time I ordered from them I found them super slow too.


----------



## Leo Walker (1 June 2016)

and so very, very rude if you have the misfortune to deal with customer services!


----------



## JillA (1 June 2016)

Went to the Cannock store on Sunday and it had really gone down hill - not enough staff, the boots I wanted didn't have any sizes between 3 and 8, there were either expensive Joules clothing or cheap stuff with Sports Direct type labels offering sale price. Not a patch on what it was like a few months ago. Have Sports Direct taken them over? I know they are stocking Requisite now, I just thought they had done some kind of deal.


----------



## ShadowHunter (1 June 2016)

Awful delivery. Yodel was delivering my rugs and i was on there backs four days in a row trying to get answers. Eventually turns out the driver had it on the van several days before but didn't bother delivering it. Never again.


----------



## Shay (1 June 2016)

Oh wow...  My order from 3 days ago turned up today, everything complete and well packed.  I'll count my chickens now....!


----------



## sport horse (1 June 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			and so very, very rude if you have the misfortune to deal with customer services!
		
Click to expand...

I think 'Customer non Service' would be a better name for them and as for Yodel ...they said they could not find the property but I was in the front garden when their van went past at about 60mph - as we are a single track lane with passing places that was pretty dangerous and you would certainly not have time to see house names!  I now avoid both Robinsons and Yodel (I actually ask if Yodel are delivering and if the seller cannot make other arrangements I do not buy!)


----------



## lewis2015 (1 June 2016)

I'm also waiting on an order from 21st May  I emailed them last week to say I'd had to order some items elsewhere as I needed them so asked them to cancel certain items. They ignored this and just sent me an email 3 days later saying 'good news! your order has been dispatched!' with the items I wanted cancelling still included. Upon complaining about this, I was just told to return unwanted items. What a ball ache! Haven't really had trouble with them before but this is really annoying. 

Someone told me they are getting bought out by Sports Direct - is this true does anyone know?


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (1 June 2016)

I wanted some boot cleaner spray so I typed that into the search field & it came up so I clicked on it.......... 23 pages later I actually got to it? There's something not quite right with the website!


----------



## Charlottedv (1 June 2016)

Mine took nearly 2 week to be delivered which is a joke, but it was sale stuff I didn't really need to be honest! It was just too cheap to say no to! Got some steel toe capped jod boots by Brogini for £14! Bargain!! X


----------



## poiuytrewq (1 June 2016)

I too have found them incredibly slow recently but having not ordered in ages my two orders have been sale stuff so I figured that was why?!


----------



## Esme (1 June 2016)

I ordered from them last month and paid next day delivery (needless to say it didn't arrive on time), but it did arrive the day after and when I called them they refunded the postage cost straight away. I'd definitely hesitate to use them again knowing they ship with Yodel though!


----------



## RockinRudolph (1 June 2016)

I've never bought from them by mail order as I live fairly close to the store - I recently heard that they were closing down but I believe they have indeed been bought out by either Sports Direct or Decathalon.


----------



## bollybop (1 June 2016)

Think they've been bought by sports direct and are changing warehouse location which presumably  why everything is out of stock on the website


----------



## Slightly Foxed (1 June 2016)

They have indeed been bought by Sports Direct.


----------



## Cahill (1 June 2016)

about 2 weeks (not so good when you need wellies and it`s mid winter.)
BUT
good product and price.


----------



## Squeak (1 June 2016)

I like them and have done two orders recently with no problems. They've got some cracking deals on at the moment. Worry about what it means the future plan is for them.


----------



## Wagtail (1 June 2016)

My last order a few weeks ago came within two days. I haven't used them for years but was very impressed. From reading the above posts, it seems I was lucky.


----------



## Shooting Star (1 June 2016)

I ordered during one of their sales recently, it came within their stated timescales of 7-10 working days (towards the end!) but did seem rather slow compared to other companies. 

Order also wasn't complete and they ended up refunding the missing item rather than sending it in a second parcel - fortunately something easy enough to pick up in the local tack shop.

Still, I've stocked up on many 29p hoof picks so won't begrudge losing them so much for a while


----------



## Nasicus (2 June 2016)

I ordered from Horze UK on monday, and my delivery (with free shipping from FINLAND!!!) arrived yesterday. Two days.

Last time I ordered from Robinsons it took 10 days, and once I ordered and it took them 3 weeks, and I had the pleasure of paying for delivery!


----------



## Charlottedv (2 June 2016)

I've just registered on their new website and confirmation email comes from donotreply@sportsdirect.com!


----------



## lewis2015 (2 June 2016)

Charlottedv said:



			I've just registered on their new website and confirmation email comes from donotreply@sportsdirect.com!
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if this means they will phase out the Requisite brand. Never been a big fan of the rugs as they are a poor fit on my ID but some of their own brand stuff were bargains - got some nice paddock boots and some muckers for about 6.99!


----------



## poiuytrewq (6 June 2016)

lewis2015 said:



			I wonder if this means they will phase out the Requisite brand. Never been a big fan of the rugs as they are a poor fit on my ID but some of their own brand stuff were bargains - got some nice paddock boots and some muckers for about 6.99!
		
Click to expand...

Just looked up this thread to see what the reply was as i'm STILL waiting! 
I noticed Requisite stuff for sale at Sports direct and thought it really weird, this explains it. I guess they are the same company? Sports direct are a lot quicker with delivery!


----------



## Casey76 (10 June 2016)

I wish I had seen this earlier... I ordered 4 hay nets on the 5th Jun, and my order is still being "processed". 

I'm tempted to cancel and get a refund, and just get the nets off eBay, as it will be quicker at this rate!


----------



## skewbaldmillie (10 June 2016)

Was about to post about this, need my show jacket and bridle for a show on Sunday, was ordered on next day delivery on Wednesday morning and still haven't told it's been despatched. So as well as my £6.50 delivery fees I'm going to lose £35 or entries too!


----------



## LittleGinger (11 June 2016)

skewbaldmillie said:



			Was about to post about this, need my show jacket and bridle for a show on Sunday, was ordered on next day delivery on Wednesday morning and still haven't told it's been despatched. So as well as my £6.50 delivery fees I'm going to lose £35 or entries too!
		
Click to expand...

Oh no - whereabouts are you and what stuff do you need?


----------



## LittleGinger (11 June 2016)

I've ordered twice from the recent sale - first order came very quickly (albeit with two bits missing, which were refunded) and second one much slower. I'm glad I placed the second one, though, as I had about £40 worth or Robinson's reward points which I spent on it - I can no longer log in and although I haven't reregistered yet, I can't imagine they'll be able to transfer everyone's points over from old to new accounts.


----------



## skewbaldmillie (11 June 2016)

LittleGinger said:



			Oh no - whereabouts are you and what stuff do you need?
		
Click to expand...

We are in somerset. Still need a tweed jacket, white shaped numnah, flat hunter bridle,. Cream jodhpurs and a tail bandage. I think I I'll have to go to the tack shop to buy things despite it costing £££. Then cancel the order


----------



## LittleGinger (11 June 2016)

skewbaldmillie said:



			We are in somerset. Still need a tweed jacket, white shaped numnah, flat hunter bridle,. Cream jodhpurs and a tail bandage. I think I I'll have to go to the tack shop to buy things despite it costing £££. Then cancel the order
		
Click to expand...

Oh, you are nowhere near me (although I don't have a tweed jacket to offer anyway). I hope you are able to find a solution and are able to get to the tack shop today. I know's probably going to be expensive (they all seem to be nowadays, sadly, even though I'm desperate to support local shops it doesn't always make sense to buy from them) but if you're going to lose £35 anyway... At least this way you'd have the jacket etc. anyway for next time. Or a plea on FB for your horsey friends, to see who's got what lying about in their wardrobe?! You may be surprised!

Best of luck tomorrow and have fun!


----------

